# Anyone play with a slightly cupped wrist?



## karlcole (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi all after a bit of advice. Been seeing a pro for a few lessons now initailly worked on my takeaway and this has massively helped my strike. The only issue is I seem to have a very small cup of my wrist at the top of my backswing nothing major and I very rarely slice the ball. My pro however isn't adamant this wrist should be flat so we've spent the last two lessons going over this. I'm a bit worried he's trying To build a picture perfect swing rather than a functional one. I've worked on this at the range but just cannot seem To remove the slight cupping. Has anyone else ever had this issue Andrew if so how did you remove it? Or is it not as important as he's making out?


Any advice welcome


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2017)

My biggest problem. Bloody hard to sort out for me. Mine is big cup and can leave face way Way open. Can't comment for you but mine is destructive


----------



## turkish (Mar 9, 2017)

Try sticking a long peg into your watch and practice with the feeling that you're not jagging it into the back of your hand. IE it's staying flat into backswing and through impact


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2017)

Have you asked him why he's so adamant it must go?  Whatever "fault" you have in golf, you can probably find an example of someone who has played to an extremely high standard with that same "fault". Cupped left wrist; Ben Hogan.  But it worked in conjunction with everything else that Hogan did.  

The golf swing is a series of movements and to isolate one part of the chain without knowing what it is that your pro is trying to achieve by getting rid of this position, or what he feels the problem is that this position will cause is probably not going to end well with amateur advice, however well intentioned.  You say he's massively improved your strike so something is obviously working, discuss it with him.


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

identical situation to yours.  a pro i saw was hell bent on me having a picture perfect backswing.   he told me that i need to get rid of the slight cup in my left wrist.  but then said that my club face is perfect coming into impact!!!!! 

in my opinion if your wrist is slightly cupped then your club face will be more open at the top.  all this means is you have more work to do to square the face at impact.  if this is one of your swing problems then he might be right!!!


----------



## karlcole (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks mate what did you do to resolve it? My clubface is normally square at impact and I don't suffer with cuts etc


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

karlcole said:



			Thanks mate what did you do to resolve it? My clubface is normally square at impact and I don't suffer with cuts etc
		
Click to expand...

i discovered it was cupped due to an early hinge of the club on the takeaway.  my swing thought is to complete the takeaway with no wrist hinge at all. 

didn't make chaff all difference to my game.  looks pretty though 
&#128512;


----------



## the_coach (Mar 9, 2017)

karlcole said:



			Hi all after a bit of advice. Been seeing a pro for a few lessons now initailly worked on my takeaway and this has massively helped my strike. The only issue is I seem to have a very small cup of my wrist at the top of my backswing nothing major and I very rarely slice the ball. My pro however isn't adamant this wrist should be flat so we've spent the last two lessons going over this. I'm a bit worried he's trying To build a picture perfect swing rather than a functional one. I've worked on this at the range but just cannot seem To remove the slight cupping. Has anyone else ever had this issue Andrew if so how did you remove it? Or is it not as important as he's making out?


Any advice welcome
		
Click to expand...

what are the main issues that's experienced with the golf swing - the most common shot issues during play? 
answers to that could be why lessons currently homing in on the lead wrist position

bunch of top players play with a tad of a cupped (extended) wrist atop the swing - but as a norm that 'cup' has moved to tad of a bowed (flexed) wrist approaching P6 - though some (not many0 change that position very late between P6 & P7(impact) 
so wrist that's cupped per se doesn't have to be an issue if strike/trajectory/distance/accuracy are all in a decent ball park  - though in general a cupped wrist is & will be a problem for a lot of folks

so what gives the most problems with the game in general - _never_ slice a good bunch of driver or 3metal/3i/4i ? 
_never _push fade a good bunch of any of those clubs off rightfield ?
_never_ hit good bunch of irons to high & short ?
just trying to see what the Pro might be seeing so the 'issue' there might be with the lead wrist position

what skill level is there currently - average gross scores - answers you have honestly to that (not meaning you have to post them here at all but reviewing this privately & why you took the lessons in the first place might give you some answers)

likely to be some reason why the wrist has become "a hot topic" as opposed to being taught a prefect model swing would think that maybes not what's goin down


----------



## karlcole (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks all, will try get a proper response written when i get chance


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2017)

karlcole said:



			Any advice welcome
		
Click to expand...

Change your pro. You are an amateur golfer playing for fun, you are not going to have a textbook swing. The best golfers are the ones who are able to manage the faults in their swings and hit the ball in a repeatable manner. So what if you cut/fade/draw the ball. As long as you allow for it in your aim and alignment you won't have a problem. Find a teacher who will help you make the best of your natural swing as that is what you will revert to when under pressure.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2017)

Larry Grayson &#128540;


----------



## Roops (Mar 10, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Change your pro. You are an amateur golfer playing for fun, you are not going to have a textbook swing. The best golfers are the ones who are able to manage the faults in their swings and hit the ball in a repeatable manner. So what if you cut/fade/draw the ball. As long as you allow for it in your aim and alignment you won't have a problem. Find a teacher who will help you make the best of your natural swing as that is what you will revert to when under pressure.
		
Click to expand...

This. Best post yet. It's why I stopped having lessons as I realised that I could improve my strike and shot making, by knowing what worked for me without trying to look like Adam Scott.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 10, 2017)

I've been in Cat 1, until recently, for more years than I can remember... probably pushing 40yrs. I've played with a bit of a cupped wrist all that time. If impact through the ball is ok, don't mess with it. Seriously, don't mess with it. There's many a top pro has a swing fault, or better labelled as a characteristic, that doesn't cause a problem.

Thinking of 2 very decent swings, Nichlaus and Kaymer, who both played with a fade. Nichlaus stuck with his method all his life and it didn't do him any harm. Kaymer tried to change his fade to a draw, and I feel he's never got back to how good he was before.

Another 2; Faldo and Lyle. Faldo managed to change his swing but Lyle never even came close to being a good golfer afterwards.

And then there's the likes of Jim Furyk and, if you're a little older, Calvin Peete and Lee Trevino. It doesn't have to look pretty, it only has to produce a score.

As for PGA teachings. In the 80's and 90's it was about producing text book swings. More recently its reverted to the teachings of the 70's and before. Make the best of what you've got.


----------



## ciel-bleu (Mar 10, 2017)

This guy talks about the difference between cupped and collapsed.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QHxUtlYbqE
My wrist is slightly cupped at the top but not collapsed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2017)

I have always had a cupped wrist and some pros especially the one trying to get me on a one plane swing wanted it flat and I really struggled. It's not as bad as it once was and I do sometimes use the tee in the watch strap if I feel it's excessive but I don't think I'll ever had a flat wrist let alone a DJ type position


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 10, 2017)

Lots of very good players and tour players have a 'cupped' left wrist at the top of backswing, if these players had a flat left wrist they would probably hook or pull the life out of the ball. It's what is functional for you. Players with a weaker left hand grip tend to have a cupped left wrist. You will find if you strengthen your left hand grip youl find it pretty easy to get a flat left wrist at the top, but if you hit it straight now and you change it will take a while for your downswing to change...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I've been in Cat 1, until recently, for more years than I can remember... probably pushing 40yrs. I've played with a bit of a cupped wrist all that time. If impact through the ball is ok, don't mess with it. Seriously, don't mess with it. There's many a top pro has a swing fault, or better labelled as a characteristic, that doesn't cause a problem.

Thinking of 2 very decent swings, Nichlaus and Kaymer, who both played with a fade. Nichlaus stuck with his method all his life and it didn't do him any harm. Kaymer tried to change his fade to a draw, and I feel he's never got back to how good he was before.

Another 2; Faldo and Lyle. Faldo managed to change his swing but Lyle never even came close to being a good golfer afterwards.

And then there's the likes of Jim Furyk and, if you're a little older, Calvin Peete and Lee Trevino. It doesn't have to look pretty, it only has to produce a score.

As for PGA teachings. In the 80's and 90's it was about producing text book swings. More recently its reverted to the teachings of the 70's and before. Make the best of what you've got.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice.
My uncle was a top coach and he used to say that it doesn't really matter what your swing looks like above your waist [on the backswing and follow through].  Consistently getting your hands in the right position below your waist was the key.

Ben Hogan and Doug Sanders, two massively different swings but both had the exact same hand positions below the waist.


----------

